# self defense psychology



## ale (Sep 30, 2006)

which are the self mind control ,mind strategies ,etc... about self defense and street fighting ? thank you               from ale


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 2, 2006)

ale said:


> which are the self mind control ,mind strategies ,etc... about self defense and street fighting ? thank you from ale


 
1. A determination to survive - no matter what.
2. A determination NOT to be taken by surprise or to underestimate the seriousness of the situation.
3. An understanding that your limits of endurance are greater than you think - the idea that you're NOT a wilting violet...
4. A gut understanding that the objective is survival, not victory, and as such, you are able to control yourself in the heat of action and retreat when able.

Good questions! Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Fu_Bag (Oct 8, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> 1. A determination to survive - no matter what.
> 2. A determination NOT to be taken by surprise or to underestimate the seriousness of the situation.
> 3. An understanding that your limits of endurance are greater than you think - the idea that you're NOT a wilting violet...
> 4. A gut understanding that the objective is survival, not victory, and as such, you are able to control yourself in the heat of action and retreat when able.
> ...


 

Awesome post!!!  That's the kind of stuff people need to learn to get home safe everyday.

Respects,

Fu Bag


----------

